# T3 and HGH together?



## tjejen (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm a little bit confused so I hope someone can help me to get it right over here... 

*Some say you can run hgh and t3 at the same time, while some say adding t3 will destroy hgh, and that t4 is to prefer? But t4 converts to t3 anyways? What's true?? *

*
*

*
Very thankful if someone could explain this to me.. Feel kind of lost.. *

*
*


----------



## The_Salmon (Jun 22, 2010)

If I was you i'd post this in the Male's section. Plenty of knowledgeable people who would be more than willing to help you.


----------

